# White chocolate...



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been unhappy with the flavor of the white chocolate my wholesaler carries lately. Too sweet, but also an unpleasant cloying saccharine-ness to the sweetness. I'm wondering if manufacturers have started using sugars other than cane sugar also? 

It crossed my mind to try to fix it with cocoa butter, then it crossed my mind as to how possible it would be to make my own from scratch.

Does anyone have any thoughts or info?


----------



## baker63 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not a choc guy, but what about switching the brand of white choc. We use Callebaut white chocolate for our upperscale desserts.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

El Rey has an outstanding white chocolate

Next I would try Schokanag (sp)

To make your own:

Cocoa Butter
Milk Solids
Lecithan
Sugar
Vanilla

good times.


:bounce:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

There is definately a huge difference among brands of white chocolate. I can eat white chocolate that comes from Europe with no problems. On the other hand, if I eat American white chocolate, my throat coats and thickens (almost closes, I have an epie pen as a result of one of these experiences). I believe the difference is in 1 of the additives/ingredients used in the American version. I also notice the European is a smoother, creamier, more chocolatey texture than the American...

So how about trying a more expensive import brand?

Also, American manufacturers tend more toward corn syrup and other cheaper sweeteners in general.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Callebaut has a factory in the States, and most of those "in the know" are aware that a European Callebaut and a d8-11 Callebaut made in the States are very different.

Sugar is cheap, cocoa butter isn't. Conching takes time and money, so the less time spent on conching equates to a faster made product and cheaper, but with a rougher mouthfeel.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks *everyone* for your replies.

m brown, they haven't carried those two brands you mentioned, but they're really good at getting stuff in for me and in the past they've added things I've asked them to get to their regular stock. I will definitely try those you recommended, thanks. Also, has anyone tried the Cacao Barry white chocolate (if it exists), my wholesaler carries other Cacao Barry stuff.

I wasn't happy with the Callebaut or the Lindt for white chocolate (though I've been fairly happy with the Lindt 70% Ecuador in 2.5 kg bags for dark chocolate).

BTW, this is sort of off this topic, but has anyone noticed on the domestic level, that Lindt truffles are now palm kernel oil and all that junk.


----------

